

China shares gyrate as Beijing scrambles to calm markets - tokenadult
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/07/28/us-china-markets-idUSKCN0Q207920150728

======
ghshephard
One thing that annoys me is the Chinese government's insistence on pursuing
people engaged in "Share Dumping". If there is the potential of future returns
in the form of dividends, then any shares "dumped" would be quickly picked up
by people seeking to get a return from those shares. The market would quickly
find a level which reflects the underlying value of those companies.

I"m wondering whether what we are actually seeing is a bubble returning to
it's underlying justifiable value?

------
haosdent
seems government give up save the stock market.

